# Blackwater 2-5-2012



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Went to Blackwater Sunday morning, started at sunrise and fished till lunch. Didnt catch a lot of fish, but the ones i caught were quality. I caught 2 reds and 3 stripers and a small trout. I caught them fishing docks and structure near the bay using cranbaits and flukes, caught them in different depths and structure types. I didnt even have my first good fish till about 9am. The bigger Red was a great tournament fish right under 27, i saw her come to the surface and and i knew it was gonna be close, one of them fish you meaure about 5 times before you put them on ice.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

thats good fishin right there.. good job!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice catch, I knew I should have splashed the boat, congrats !


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Good lookin fish!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice "Rock Fish"


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't there to help you net those nice reds, man. Nice fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good looking catch man...they like those flukes!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Great job, you da man.


----------

